# is your second toe longer than your big toe?



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

*Is your second toe bigger than your big toe?*​
Big toe the longest6037.74%Almost equal lengths3522.01%Second toe the longest6238.99%and what?21.26%


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok maybe a slightly silly poll, but I've been looking to buy some vibram five fingers, and they only fit "normal" people. I'm curious as to what percentage of people actually fit this model

So here's a quick unscientific poll 

These are the shoes I refer to:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

if i buy you them aren't you just going to return them?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Wow those shoes look weird!, wouldnt mind giving them a go for the experience ha ha are they for running?

Thought this poll was going to be about the embryonic testosterone theory, and how it effects toe/finger length lol but its just about shoes, very strange ones too! 

SD


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

the shoes are designed for pretty much anything, though they do a few different types, they're as close as you can get to being barefoot without taking your shoes off.

*KSO* IS BEST FOR: Light Trekking, Climbing, Canyoneering, Running, Fitness Training, Martial Arts, Yoga, Pilates, Sailing, Boating, Kayaking, Canoeing, Surfing, Flats Fishing, Travel


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Do they do them in 13's and does it still hurt if you stubb your toe:lol:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

ZAXXXXX said:


> Do they do them in 13's and does it still hurt if you stubb your toe:lol:


possibly not

man up! stubbing my toes only hurts if i hit them really hard now :thumb:


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I can just see myself in them doing standing calf raises.

Are they dumbbell and 20kg plate proof if dropped?


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

those are sum freaky looking shoes! They dont look to good to wear wen liftin tho! Mite hurt if u drop summit on there! :thumb:


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

The ungliest shoes that ive seen in my life .....bliahhhhh


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

stavmangr said:


> The ungliest shoes that ive seen in my life .....bliahhhhh


UGLIEST


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

C3asar said:


> those are sum freaky looking shoes! They dont look to good to wear wen liftin tho! Mite hurt if u drop summit on there! :thumb:


you just wear them for anything you'd be happy to do barefoot

personally i squat/deadlift and sometimes do cleans barefooted.

i'd also like to start running barefoot, and getting my feet used to being used without the crutches of most shoes.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Look like Gorilla feet


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL @ this thread

My second toe is the longest and there was me thinking im the only one :lol:


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Hurray, I'm not quite as much a freak as I thought I was, I thought my second toe was longer but it is very slightly shorter, so I went for almost equal lengths.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I can't believe I took my sock off to answer this poll, mine are about equal


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

hahahaha damn i got some proper long second toe,its as long as me missus's 6 yr olds finger...hahaha!!!!

and those shoes look like they just come out of planet of the apes!!!!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

how about in a different colour/style

these are ones for colder weather/water










dunno if the poll is skewed, but sems odd they've designed them for the minority

i always think that people with wedge lengthed toes look weird


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

They are proper ugly but I would still like to try them for squatting, running even.

SD


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

My second toe is a bit bent! but even if it was straight it would still be slightly shorter than my biiig toe!!


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

gerg said:


> how about in a different colour/style
> 
> these are ones for colder weather/water
> 
> ...


They look awesome, might get a pair lol :thumbup1:


----------



## lodgi1436114589 (Oct 22, 2008)

gerg said:


> you just wear them for anything you'd be happy to do barefoot
> 
> personally i squat/deadlift and sometimes do cleans barefooted.
> 
> i'd also like to start running barefoot, and getting my feet used to being used without the crutches of most shoes.


I wouldn't run barefoot if I was you. It can be bad for your joints, all that impact with no cusioning.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

noturbo said:


> They look awesome, might get a pair lol :thumbup1:


Well i'm sorry to say this guy's but it looks like there a only a few special people that they are made for:laugh: if your second two is longer u are not special:laugh: i guess u r just different:lol:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

lodgi said:


> I wouldn't run barefoot if I was you. It can be bad for your joints, all that impact with no cusioning.


it's actually better for your feet, as it teaches you to run on the ball of your feet, and so your calves absorb the impact. i'm a heel striker normally, so even when i run in shoes i'm damaging my joints by directly transmitting the impact to my knees and hips.

as for tangible benefits: it's an awesome calf workout, your running efficiency will improve, and your joints will thank you.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

gerg said:


> it's actually better for your feet, as it teaches you to run on the ball of your feet, and so your calves absorb the impact. i'm a heel striker normally, so even when i run in shoes i'm damaging my joints by directly transmitting the impact to my knees and hips.
> 
> as for tangible benefits: it's an awesome calf workout, your running efficiency will improve, and your joints will thank you.


I actually know quite a bit about feet (can't remember the correct title) but i would have thought most people are heel strickers no? I realise u are talking about yourself but this has to be the most common way of walking/running?


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

heavyweight said:


> I actually know quite a bit about feet (can't remember the correct title) but i would have thought most people are heel strickers no? I realise u are talking about yourself but this has to be the most common way of walking/running?


try walking/jogging barefoot on something hard for 10 minutes, you'll quickly stop walking on your heels 

i think we have become heel strikers because shoes have allowed us to become lazy. Shoes are a crutch, and shoes that add more and more cushioning and orthopedics are just compounding the problem instead of helping it.

i've seen many reports of people with shin splints, back, knee and foot pain disappearing once they start walking barefoot or using barefoot technology shoes (which is slightly more practical)


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

SD said:


> Wow those shoes look weird!, wouldnt mind giving them a go for the experience ha ha are they for running?
> 
> Thought this poll was going to be about the embryonic testosterone theory, and how it effects toe/finger length lol but its just about shoes, very strange ones too!
> 
> SD


i thought the same thing.

my fingers and toes are messed up ha.

ref the shoes... i would by a pair if they didn't have individual toes.. i just think that would annoy me like the rubber bit in flip flops.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i once had socks that had individual toes in them and i have to say..they were the most uncomfortable things to ever be worn on my feet...the feeling having anything between my toes apart from fluff was so annoying ha ha


----------



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)

gerg said:


> try walking/jogging barefoot on something hard for 10 minutes, you'll quickly stop walking on your heels
> 
> i think we have become heel strikers because shoes have allowed us to become lazy. Shoes are a crutch, and shoes that add more and more cushioning and orthopedics are just compounding the problem instead of helping it.
> 
> i've seen many reports of people with shin splints, back, knee and foot pain disappearing once they start walking barefoot or using barefoot technology shoes (which is slightly more practical)


Heel strike describes the part of the contact phase of gait (the way you walk) where your heel hits the ground. Your forefoot then contacts the ground, your body moves over the foot and you propel off your forefoot once your heel begins to lift. This is normal walking - not running/sprinting. In sprinting gait, you forefoot strike. There is no heel strike.

There's lots of shoes about that attempt to give you a 'natural' gait (eg. Nike Free) but there's also plenty of marketing to go with them. My professional opinion is that they are crap. If you want to run barefoot, run barefoot. Don't pay £70 for a 'shoe' that doesn't support your foot. If it's for fashion, fair enough, but the companies' claims are generally rubbish.

Back to the original point - lots of people have long 2nd toes. In years gone by people have classified this foot type as a 'Greek' or 'Morton's' (not to be confused with Morton's neuroma) foot type. There's other foot types described, but I don't really think it's all that important (unless it causes you pain, in which case I've got a knife & saw available for hire).


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

....was jst about to say before you posted that pod13, I definately run on the ball of my foot....


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Just got myself a pair of these yesterday, and tried them out today. I wasn't too sure yesterday, but it felt really good to be running around and trying things in the gym with them today.

I'm starting to get the hang of running barefoot, I just need to work on slowly strengthening my foot after years of wearing regular shoes.

They make you a lot more aware of how you're walking, and you can feel the texture of the floor surface almost.

*gives them a thumbs up :thumb:

I'm doing a 10k run in a couple of months, so it would be interesting to see if I can do it in these


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

They look awful! I would never want to be seen in them dead


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Hobbit JT said:


> They look awful! I would never want to be seen in them dead


people don't generally look at your feet when you're in a coffin 

They seemed pretty cool once you put them on, plus although they are different they are primarily a functional shoe, not something fashionable which will mash your feet up.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

my toes are pretty crazy, my second toe would definitely be longer than the big one if it wasnt for the near right angle bend at the tip :laugh:

have that on both feet, inherited from my old man.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

they look sick!


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

I love running barefoot but hate the blisters that come along with it, I think I need a pair of these.



lodgi said:


> I wouldn't run barefoot if I was you. It can be bad for your joints, all that impact with no cusioning.


Well before these technological advances in materials were made we got along just fine.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/8483401.stm

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/01/100127134241.htm


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Dang and people neg me for threading random sh!t, what the hell is this :lol:


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

I actually got a pair of these this week - I like them very much


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

ive seen people at the gym with them, they would be great for calve raises

i need arch support so couldnt wear them if i wanted too


----------



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)

bizzlewood said:


> ive seen people at the gym with them, they would be great for calve raises
> 
> i need arch support so couldnt wear them if i wanted too


You can wear these with a pair of orthoses if you need arch support. I have patients that have done this (but it will depend on the orthosis obviously). The design of the shoe is dictated by fashion rather than function.


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

2nd toe on both feet is longest lol


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

pod13 said:


> You can wear these with a pair of orthoses if you need arch support. I have patients that have done this (but it will depend on the orthosis obviously). The design of the shoe is dictated by fashion rather than function.


I'm guessing you'd need a size up for it to fit in



Mark j said:


> 2nd toe on both feet is longest lol


Freak!!!


----------



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)

bizzlewood said:


> I'm guessing you'd need a size up for it to fit in


It depends, I always tell patients to take their insoles with them when they go shopping for shoes so you get the right size. It also helps to stop the sales person in the shop trying to sell you the off the shelf things that they sell, so everyone wins


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Problem with these is they're only sold online


----------



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)

bizzlewood said:


> Problem with these is they're only sold online


I guess it depends where you live - they sell them in local shops here (saw a pair on sale in my local Cotswold shop for £90 a few weeks ago).


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm in london and according to google I can't bUy them anywhere


----------



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)

bizzlewood said:


> I'm in london and according to google I can't bUy them anywhere


They're £95 in cotswold's - there's stores all around London. One near Holborn tube (head for Chancery Lane station if I remember right).

http://www.cotswoldoutdoor.com/index.cfm/product/five-fingers-classic/fuseaction/products.detail/code/39110017/group/27/level/2


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Just checked that cotswold place and the have one 15mins away in Knightsbridge imma go pick a pair up now


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

If you go to their main site it tells you exactly how to measure yourself for a pair - it is pretty simple


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

http://www.vibramfivefingers.it/eng/classic.aspx click on size conversion


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Ive got them !!

My local cotsworlds didn't have them so I went to the kinds road sports club and they only had the white and grey pair

I saw someone outside in shorts WTF!!!!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i think i would just go bare foot than look like big foot , these paltes of meat for yer feet are not cheap either


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

My M8 has them at the gym I go to odd looking things and about £80 a pop on EBAY 

However reading up on them they seem to have good benifits..

And I have normal feet  lol


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

the price is a bit much, i got mine for 115.00


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

update

i just did legs with these and it was one of the best workouts i've had in a while

i think its because having your feet flat on the ground helps with the muscle mind connection

really happy with them


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Good mate, now I can go to bed. Waited 3 years for u.


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

i could never wear a pair of them


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Apparently it's an old wife's tale that a longer 2nd toe is a sign of money


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Funnily enough I tried a pair of these on last week.
> 
> But for some bizarre reason they didn't fit, can you tell me why?


It's because you have feet like branches.


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

I bought some about a year ago love them really work your calfskin when running!!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

52 people still catching up with evolution.. the latest version come with natural cave man toe hair.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm surprised how many people have these "abnormal" feet! haha grosses me out when I see women with this


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

mortons toe for the win


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Fortunatus said:


> I'm surprised how many people have these "abnormal" feet! haha grosses me out when I see women with this


 I hear you.. surely 99% of those abnormals were voting for comical value to this post? On a side note, I'd love to see the reaction of other people whilst walking around Tesco's in those Cave man feet shoes and trousers over the top to cover the holes.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

OOooh! We're sharing 5fingers?

These are my treks. They're awesome.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

gerg said:


> Ok maybe a slightly silly poll, but I've been looking to buy some vibram five fingers, and they only fit "normal" people. I'm curious as to what percentage of people actually fit this model
> 
> So here's a quick unscientific poll
> 
> These are the shoes I refer to:


Why do you need them?


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

I spent close to 100 brick on these (merino wool mmmmmm) a year back, importing them from somewhere else in Europe, only to find that the tab on the inner heel aggravated my skin. What a waste. I'd definitely get a fake pair next time.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Yes it is.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Hell no! My big toe is enormous


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

My toes look like the mangled roots of a tree.


----------

